# Presta Air Chuck?



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a presta air chuck to use with my compressor. Will someone shoot me a link to where I can buy one, please?

Best I've been able to find is a threaded attachment to use with my blow gun, but that's a PITA to use since I have to fit the whole unit into the spokes. Looking just for a simple slip chuck type attachment.


----------



## Carl H. (Nov 8, 2016)

I recently looked for one and found this: 
PrestaCycle Right Angle Quick-Click2 Presta Head


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

https://www.prestaflator.com/
I use a prestaflator.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I use a compressor with a blow nozzle to mount tires, but I never use it to inflate tires. Floor pump is easy and quiet.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Problem Solvers Air Bob.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I use a compressor with a blow nozzle to mount tires, but I never use it to inflate tires. Floor pump is easy and quiet.


Yeah, a compressor is overkill don't you think? Any cheap track-pump will do the job.

You can buy pump heads on ebay. You can get dirt cheap Chinese ones or several of the big brands sell their chucks/heads separately. Avoid the Topeak superchuck and the Lezyne reversible chuck as they are frustrating and poor. Get one with a lever.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got something that beats all the mentioned items. Check out unitedbicyclesupply's Presta head air inflators. Product number UB-PB. It inflates in 2 seconds. Heavy duty built to last. And I prefer not to have an air gauge. One more thing to break. 
Read reviews about Parks Presta/Schrader head. Their 1st generation were tempormental and know to break if dropped. I think they are better now. But my is half the price and I don't have to worry about abusing it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

When using compressors, I have always felt the limitation was the valve core itself as a limitation to allowing the high volume of air entering the tire. Not the apparatus that was administering the air itself. That's why I have always removed the valve core and gave it a quick blast and the tire is seated.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> When using compressors, I have always felt the limitation was the valve core itself as a limitation to allowing the high volume of air entering the tire. Not the apparatus that was administering the air itself. That's why I have always removed the valve core and gave it a quick blast and the tire is seated.


I've found the same thing after years of trial and error. remove core, blast the bead on, then inject sealant with a syringe, replace core and inflate.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

oberwil said:


> I've got something that beats all the mentioned items. Check out unitedbicyclesupply's Presta head air inflators. Product number UB-PB. It inflates in 2 seconds. Heavy duty built to last. And I prefer not to have an air gauge. One more thing to break.
> Read reviews about Parks Presta/Schrader head. Their 1st generation were tempormental and know to break if dropped. I think they are better now. But my is half the price and I don't have to worry about abusing it.


United Bicycle Supply Tire and Tube Tools


----------

